# NECK COLLARS



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Have a question where do the following neck collars generaly come from

Red
Blue
Yellow
White
Black

Thanks
LB


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

I shot a blue goose about 5 yrs ago in South Dakota with a RED neck collar and it was banded up in Manitoba.


----------



## dakotabirdmounts (Mar 6, 2008)

I shot a black one banded in Louisiana


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The one I have was collared in Nunavet. It was red.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

try this link

http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/BBL/homepage/agjv.htm


----------



## ADREF (Jul 13, 2004)

Shot a canada with an orange neck collar, was banded in Ft. Severn, Ontario


----------



## deadeye4 (Mar 3, 2008)

i shot a snow with a black collar and it was band in the Northwest Territories


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 6, 2007)

Shot 2 canadian geese with green collars. Both banded in Michigan.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Yellow one from Nunavet as well!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Red NeckBand Honker. Ontario, Ca


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

MnDiver said:


> try this link
> 
> http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/BBL/homepage/agjv.htm


Thanks. That's a very helpful page. :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Black: Western Canadian Arctic

Mature blue.

Shot that years ago.


----------

